# Changing Magnet Polarity?



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I was building some cars yesterday and noticed that I have many more of one type of polarity than the other in my bin of extra AFX Magnatraction magnets. Is there any quick/easy way to change the polarity of these magnets? 

I searched the threads but have not seen this topic before.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

It is quick. It is easy. But it takes specialized equipment - a zapper. Just reverse zap the magnets on choice.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool thanks. I've heard of them for increasing magnet strength but did not think of them for reversing polarity but it makes perfect sense. I'll look into my options for buying one (they look pretty pricey for my limited need).


----------



## ben naelitz (Feb 7, 2007)

you can always look up eastside johnny on this board.... he has a zapper and is pretty inexpensive.... can also give you strenght readings too


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm a magent...

I can change...

If I have to...

I guess.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill!a Red Green fan?Love Red Green!now that would be an interesting build!ione of his contraptions from "handyman's corner"course,it would be tough to find duct tape that small!


----------

